# 2-Holes Boxes That Keep Yeller Dogs Yeller



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm in the market for a QUALITY 2-hole box that won't turn my yeller dog gray. I've been looking @ the Creative Sports Supply Boxes. 
For those of you who own them, have you experienced gray dogs? If you own another make of box, let me know what you think about it. Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

*dog box*

I have a friend that bought one. Quality wasn't that great, metal shavings left in the box. Cut his dogs ear first time out.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Most all aluminum boxes will turn your dog a new color.. The only sure fire way to avoid this is go with a stainless steel box. The stainless won't rub off on a dog.
________
Interracial Xxx


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Call Mountaintop they have an add on entry express.


----------



## heavyhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

My box from D'Lux Dog Box is aluminum and doesn't turn my very light yellow lab grey. He is in it frequently and does fine.

Jeremiah is very easy to work with, check out his website at http://www.dogbox.com

Grant


----------

